# Mouse on a Zep in PA!



## bobcycles (Jul 28, 2019)

Seems like a very good deal right here folks!


https://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/d/stevens-antique-1930s-rollfast-v20/6924958617.html


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 28, 2019)

Darn Rear Light's almost worth asking  the price


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2019)

That's a real beaut! Hope someone gets it and keeps it complete.


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2019)

That's been on cl for a few months.


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2019)

That's been on cl for a few months.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2019)

A huge shout-out to Bob @bobcycles for posting this bike.  I am surprised it was up for over two months on CL but it is true.  Even after he posted it here, I did not see the post until a few days later but the seller still had it available for $900.  Many thanks Bob!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 20, 2019)

I posted it back in May and it was old news then apparently. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/37-rollfast-deluxe.151697/


----------

